# Have you noticed?



## kev mac (28/4/17)

As it seems we are in the heyday for the non ending parade of tanks of all types one can not help getting caught up in the seemingly endless search for better performance and flavor.We seem to fixate on our latest discovery and lay aside older tanks that at one point were the Bee's knees.My point being when I use old favorites like my Melo or Bellus or Goblin mini they seem to deliver such bland flavor compared to say my current fave the OBS Engine. I realize technical improvements have been made but our oldies were being touted (in the case of the Bellus)as flavor monsters only one year or so ago.So have my taste buds grown more sophisticated or were these old school tanks never as good as I thought?

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/4/17)

kev mac said:


> As it seems we are in the heyday for the non ending parade of tanks of all types one can not help getting caught up in the seemingly endless search for better performance and flavor.We seem to fixate on our latest discovery and lay aside older tanks that at one point were the Bee's knees.My point being when I use old favorites like my Melo or Bellus or Goblin mini they seem to deliver such bland flavor compared to say my current fave the OBS Engine. I realize technical improvements have been made but our oldies were being touted (in the case of the Bellus)as flavor monsters only one year or so ago.So have my taste buds grown more sophisticated or were these old school tanks never as good as I thought?


Well with myself i think our taste buds have weakened. now we need tanks with more and more improvements so that it can arouse the taste buds. Your body gets used to certain taste. and the more you taste it the weaker it gets over time. Thus you need better tanks to compensate.

But all in all i have been running the engine since it came out. Its the 1 tank i think that i have been happy with and havent needed to look beyond.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

kev mac said:


> As it seems we are in the heyday for the non ending parade of tanks of all types one can not help getting caught up in the seemingly endless search for better performance and flavor.We seem to fixate on our latest discovery and lay aside older tanks that at one point were the Bee's knees.My point being when I use old favorites like my Melo or Bellus or Goblin mini they seem to deliver such bland flavor compared to say my current fave the OBS Engine. I realize technical improvements have been made but our oldies were being touted (in the case of the Bellus)as flavor monsters only one year or so ago.So have my taste buds grown more sophisticated or were these old school tanks never as good as I thought?



Love your post amd this is a great thread @kev mac 
I have been thinking the same thing.

I wonder what it is exactly about the newer tanks that give better flavour? Is it the higher power? Or the way air flows through the tank and picks up the vapour? Or is it something else?

I have felt for some time that its a combination of the right airflow, chamber size and positioning of the coil that makes it a winning vape. The air to vapour mixture needs to be perfect for a particular power. And I suppose the wicking plays an important role too. 

I do however think that a particular tank tends to work best for a particular application. Ie higher power big air, mid power mid air or low power restricted airflow. I have my doubts on devices that claim to be all things to all vapers.

Fascinating stuff indeed.

PS - I still think some of the older devices from a few years ago can "teach" some of the newer devices a lesson for certain applications.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Love your post amd this is a great thread @kev mac
> I have been thinking the same thing.
> 
> I wonder what it is exactly about the newer tanks that give better flavour? Is it the higher power? Or the way air flows through the tank and picks up the vapour? Or is it something else?
> ...


Food for thought @Silver , I also think @Kalashnikov may be on to something in his reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/4/17)

Great post @kev mac  I believe that those tanks were the best that we had tried at that time. With new improvements been done on products it's very likely that the new tanks outperform the older ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (28/4/17)

The tanks that provide great flavour, in my opinion, are the ones with smaller chambers and that conical shaped chimney. And i think the shape of it, along with how the airflow moves inside the chamber is whats key. For example, the serpent mini 25 in dual coil configuration is intense - both from a flavour perspective and a heat perspective. My Aromamizer V1 is another great flavour tank. The larger Aromamizer Supreme can't come close...
With that said, i dont think anything is happening with regards to our taste buds - i think vaping the same juice for a while will kind of numb your senses a bit, hence needing more wattage/more coils/etc to get that same satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/4/17)

AlphaDog said:


> The tanks that provide great flavour, in my opinion, are the ones with smaller chambers and that conical shaped chimney. And i think the shape of it, along with how the airflow moves inside the chamber is whats key. For example, the serpent mini 25 in dual coil configuration is intense - both from a flavour perspective and a heat perspective. My Aromamizer V1 is another great flavour tank. The larger Aromamizer Supreme can't come close...
> With that said, i dont think anything is happening with regards to our taste buds - i think vaping the same juice for a while will kind of numb your senses a bit, hence needing more wattage/more coils/etc to get that same satisfaction.


 Very true. The newer tanks releasing nowadays are starting to follow this guide which is why many new RTA'S nowadays are so good.


----------



## kev mac (28/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> Great post @kev mac  I believe that those tanks were the best that we had tried at that time. With new improvements been done on products it's very likely that the new tanks outperform the older ones.


Like I mentioned in the past,nothing evolves as quickly as vapeing.The downside for me is a never ending chase of the flavor dragon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/4/17)

kev mac said:


> Like I mentioned in the past,nothing evolves as quickly as vapeing.The downside for me is a never ending chase of the flavor dragon!


FOMO also plays a major role. There's always that stage were you are happy with your setup but then the next best thing is released. The tank you had last month is already out dated a month later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

